# introducing my hedgies



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

I have not been on here in a while as i have found a site based here in the UK. However I would like to introduce my new hedgies.
First is Holly who I got after beautiful momo died in january she has the most amazing personality and is a confident little show off!

























Next is Klaus, he is my little boy i have had him for about 4 weeks now and he is fab, he is still getting used to me but is doing well. 

















A pet shop near by actually got 2 in they were still only young (quilling) and the shop was clueless had nothing but straw and sawdust and they were housed together. after a big argument with the shop i ended up bring them both home with a promise from the shop that they would never get anymore in. the boy has gone to the uk exotic hedgehog rescue, i have kept the girl for now and named her calypso, unfurtunately it looks as though she is pregnant . she is very timid but beautiful, hopefully she will learn to trust me and we did have a bit of a break through last night when she had a little nap in my arms so fingers crossed she will be ok.









last but not least is my evil longeared grump pharoah, i have posted photos of him a long time ago but he is a handsome boy so here he is again


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

They are all simply beautiful.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for sharing  love them all!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

All of them are gorgeous! That's great of you for making the pet store not take any hedgehogs in anymore.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

They are beautiful


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

thanks for the lovely comments, i think they r gorgeous but of course im biased


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such a beautiful family!!!


----------

